
Compile-time primes in modern C++ - stabbles
http://stoppels.blog/posts/compile-time-primes
======
blackflame7000
That's probably one of the best introductory guides to C++ template meta-
programming and constexpr. The syntax tends to immediately turn people off but
this blog post does a good job of simplifying it.

